# Where does NATO go from here?



## m2austin (23 May 2012)

Article about the most recent NATO summit in Chicago by Harvard Professor Stephen Walt:

http://walt.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2012/05/22/natos_not_very_lofty_summit

What are member perspectives on the direction of NATO keeping in mind the most recent missions outlined in the article?


----------



## a_majoor (24 Jun 2015)

Ressurecting a necro thread. Despite the appearance of multiple threats and changing circumstances, NATO still appears to be unabvle to take the steps needed to respond in an effective manner:

http://www.the-american-interest.com/2015/06/22/nato-spending-to-decline-in-2015-despite-russian-threat/



> *NATO Spending to Decline in 2015 Despite Russian Threat*
> 
> The Russian threat to Europe hasn’t been as stark as it is now since the end of the Cold War. Yet despite the ongoing invasion of Ukraine and the looming threat to the Baltic states, overall NATO spending declined last year, Secretary General Jens Stoltenberg announced yesterday. In a speech reported by the Atlantic Council, he noted that:
> 
> ...


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Jun 2015)

Unable, unwilling or both?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Jun 2015)

How about a Combat brigade worth of equipment in Eastern Germany/Western Poland. 

Maintenance is done by Europeans and some Canadians, funding is split between nations.

Troops can fall into the equipment as required and also cycle through for training. Basically all you bring is personal weapons and kit

Canada could provide a Squadron worth of tankers, Battalion/company of troops and a Squadron of logistical types 

Tanks could be leopard 2's

Not sure which APC's to use or who has SPG's to spare

Logistical vehicles could be a mix of European tactical and Milcots.

The first year will be a mess with communication issues, however with communication equipment being standard to that Brigade, the big issues would be language and SOP's

Exercises could take place in Poland, likely a tad easier than Germany in regards to regulations.


----------

